# Horreur ce matin: un pixel dead !!!



## fantomiald07 (9 Juillet 2010)

Voilà, j' ai mon iPad depuis une semaine exactement (achat à la fnac), et ce matin, je découvre un pixel mort (point blanc presque au milieu de l'écran). Fort heureusement ceci n'est pas vraiment dérangeant,il faut vraiment se focaliser dessus pour le voir, mais ceci dit ça fait chier quand même d'avoir un pixel mort SEULEMENT AU BOUT D'UNE SEMAINE!! Suis je le seul dans ce cas? Si non, qu'avez vous fait ? Sav Apple ? Pour un seul pixel mort , il prenne en charge ? Dois je retourner a la fnac ? Ou bien , ne plus focaliser dessus et rien faire ? J'aimerais également savoir si cela est exponentiel: un pixel de mort au bout d'une semaine, deux au bout de semaine , ..... Dans 6 mois il me reste que la moitié de l'écran qui fonctionne a ce rythme !!!!
Merci de partager vos expériences pour ceux qui sont dans le même cas que moi, et les solutions envisagées.

Cordialement


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juillet 2010)

As-tu essayé un massage ?


----------



## fantomiald07 (9 Juillet 2010)

Alors, oui je pense avoir essayer toutes les techniques possibles que l'on peut trouver sur le net: massage, vidéo pour réanimer les pixels morts,massage et vidéo et même temps, massage iPad éteint, massage concentrique avec une gomme de critérium  ( pour être plus précis), etc et etc


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> As-tu essayé un massage ?



Le massage, ça peut marcher sur les dalles LCD sans plaque de verre devant. Sur les dalles LCD avec plaque de verre devant, je doute que ça marche.


----------



## Thr_ju (10 Juillet 2010)

Salut.

A mon avis le SAV te le prendra en charge. Un pixel mort c'est pris en compte dans la garantie je pense.


----------



## Pouasson (10 Juillet 2010)

Pas pour un seul pixel en général, le SAV. 

Par contre, tu peux tout à fait retourner ta machine sans justification au vu du délai (et en reprendre une autre).


----------



## IPadFan333 (10 Juillet 2010)

J'en ai 3 sur ma PSP et je trouve pas ça dérangeant mais ci c'etait sur mon iPad, la je porterais plainte


----------



## itako (10 Juillet 2010)

tous en prison


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2010)

IPadFan333 a dit:


> J'en ai 3 sur ma PSP et je trouve pas ça dérangeant mais ci c'etait sur mon iPad, la je porterais plainte



Et tu l'aurais dans le baba car cette tolérance sur les pixels morts, qui varie d'un fabricant à l'autre, n'a rien d'illégal et c'est à toi de te renseigner sur les critères du fabricant en la matière.

Et au-dessus d'une tolérance de 0 pixels, tu croises les doigts pour ne pas tomber sur le mauvais cheval.


----------



## MacSedik (10 Juillet 2010)

Tu as 14 jours pour te rétracter en ce qui concerne un produit Apple, d'ailleurs la frac te le reprendra si tu n'est pas "satisfait" de ton achat. Fait marcher ça.


----------



## fantomiald07 (12 Juillet 2010)

Merci à vous pour les réponses.
Donc en résumé , si je passe par le sav de Apple, pour un pixel mort, il y a peu de chance que cela fonctionne ! Je peux aussi retourner mon iPad à la fnac (avant 14 jours) pour le "satisfait ou remboursé", mais le souci, c'est quelle est à 1h30 de route de chez moi, donc 3 heures de caisse, pour un pixel mort......pénible quoi ! Sachant que pour l'instant, c'est très peu gênant, je vais peut être faire avec, et si l'épidémie continue, je pourrais faire fonctionner le sav d'Apple.
Dernière question: suis je le seul dans ce cas ?? Personne d'autre a de pixel mort sur son iPad ? Je suis vraiment tombé sur la mauvaise machine ?


----------



## Thr_ju (12 Juillet 2010)

Salut!

Pas de pixel mort pour moi, j'ai d'ailleurs bien inspecté la bête après avoir lu ton post.

Par contre, tu peux toujours appeler le SAV d'apple, on te dira si la garantie marche et si elle ne marche pas on te dira peut-être pour combien de pixels ils peuvent te le changer.


----------



## fantomiald07 (12 Juillet 2010)

Alors,
Pour ceux qui sont ou peut être seront dans mon cas:
J' ai  eu le SAV Apple ( opératrice charmante, j'étais à deux doigts de lui demander son numéro de portable  ) et voici leur politique pour les pixels morts:
4 au minimum pour effectuer un remplacement de l'appareil. De toute façon, pour un pixel, elle m'a dit que je prenais des risques de faire un changement, car potentiellement je pouvais en avoir un nouveau avec plus de pixels morts (entre 1 et 4...la tolérance) car le 0 pixel mort n'existe pas !!!!
Je sais pas si je me décide de faire mon AR de 3 heures pour la fnac.
Voilà,......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai que changer d'iPad présente le risque d'avoir plus de pixels morts sans en avoir suffisamment pour qu'Apple le remplace. Mais tu peux très bien aussi en avoir un sans défaut.

De toutes façons, les pixels morts, c'est la loterie.


----------



## tyler_d (14 Juillet 2010)

Si tu es sur paris ou Montpellier, je te conseil fortement d'aller au genius bar de l'Apple store...
Il semble que le mot d'ordre soit "rendons nos client heureux..."


----------



## Thr_ju (14 Juillet 2010)

Oui je confirme qu'ils changent les machines facilement. On m'a échangé mon iPhone 4 pour raison de batterie défectueuse alors que leur outil de diagnostic indiquait une batterie normale. Donc si tu as l occasion d'y passer, ça se tente.


----------



## fantomiald07 (14 Juillet 2010)

Merci les gars pour le tuyau ! Mais je suis en Ardèche  :rateau:
Je monte sur paname en novembre, j'irai faire un petit tour du coup. Et d'ici là l'épidémie aura peut être gagner du terrain, en attendant je le vaccine au tamiflu, il reste quelques stock parait-il 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------

Petite précision concernant le " satisfait ou remboursé" de la fnac, comme on me la suggérait  plus haut: ce n'est pas 14 jours mais 10 jours et il faut que l'achat soit fait sur Internet par CB obligatoirement pour que ça marche, sinon c'est mort.
http://applicationsipad.net/application-actualite/ipad-test-satisfait-rembourse/
Il me semble que c'est utile de bien préciser ce point, afin que certain ne soient pas surpris.   Me concernant cela règle mon pb: plus de 10 jours que je l'ai acheté et pas par internet, mais en direct, donc je vais m'évité un AR pour rien à la fnac et suivre les conseils plus haut: allez directement au génius bar que je serais sur Paris.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2010)

fantomiald07 a dit:


> Petite précision concernant le " satisfait ou remboursé" de la fnac, comme on me la suggérait  plus haut: ce n'est pas 14 jours mais 10 jours et il faut que l'achat soit fait sur Internet par CB obligatoirement pour que ça marche, sinon c'est mort.
> http://applicationsipad.net/application-actualite/ipad-test-satisfait-rembourse/
> Il me semble que c'est utile de bien préciser ce point, afin que certain ne soient pas surpris.   Me concernant cela règle mon pb: plus de 10 jours que je l'ai acheté et pas par internet, mais en direct, donc je vais m'évité un AR pour rien à la fnac et suivre les conseils plus haut: allez directement au génius bar que je serais sur Paris.



En fait, peu importe que tu achètes sur le Net ou en magasin, pour te faire rembourser, il faut ramener l'article dans son emballage d'origine et que cet emballage n'ait pas été abîmé :



> Les retours sont à effectuer dans leur état d&#8217;origine et complets (emballage, accessoires, notice&#8230 permettant leur recommercialisation à l&#8217;état neuf,



Par exemple, si tu achètes une carte mémoire, pour ouvrir l'emballage plastique, tu es obligé de le découper. Donc après, cette carte mémoire n'est plus vendable en l'état. Par contre, un iPad, il semble ne pas avoir de problème (cf. ton lien).


Sinon, si tu ne prends rien à la place, je pense qu'ils te font un avoir.


----------



## macabee (15 Octobre 2012)

apple fait sa loi pour les pixels morts ou vifs , et tout le monde dit amen ! Mon échine n'est plus assez souple pour ça !


----------

